# SES code 1440



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

Every so often, my SES light come on and it's always the same code: 1440. I replaced teh fuel cap thinking that it may have worn out but to no avail. 

Is there anything elese that I should look at? Ihave a 2001 Maxima AE edition.

Thanks


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

From the FSM:

*Description:*
This diagnosis detects leaks in the EVAP purge line using of vapor
pressure in the fuel tank.
The EVAP canister vent control valve is closed to shut the EVAP
purge line. The vacuum cut valve bypass valve will then be opened
to clear the line between the fuel tank and the EVAP canister purge
volume control solenoid valve. The EVAP control system pressure
sensor can now monitor the pressure inside the fuel tank.
If pressure increases, the ECM will check for leaks in the line
between the vacuum cut valve and EVAP canister purge volume
control solenoid valve.

Malfunction is detected when EVAP control system has a leak,
EVAP control system does not operate properly.
CAUTION:
- Use only a genuine NISSAN fuel filler cap as a replacement.
If an incorrect fuel filler cap is used, the MIL may
come on.
- If the fuel filler cap is not tightened properly, the MIL may
come on.
- Use only a genuine NISSAN rubber tube as a replacement.

*Possible Cause:*
- Incorrect fuel tank vacuum relief valve
- Incorrect fuel filler cap used
- Fuel filler cap remains open or fails to close.
- Foreign matter caught in fuel filler cap.
- Leak is in line between intake manifold and EVAP canister
purge volume control solenoid valve.
- Foreign matter caught in EVAP canister vent control valve.
- EVAP canister or fuel tank leaks
- EVAP purge line (pipe and rubber tube) leaks
- EVAP purge line rubber tube bent.
- Blocked or bent rubber tube to EVAP control system pressure
sensor
- Loose or disconnected rubber tube
- EVAP canister vent control valve and the circuit
- EVAP canister purge volume control solenoid valve
- Absolute pressure sensor
- Fuel tank temperature sensor
- O-ring of EVAP canister vent control valve is missing or damaged.
- Water separator
- EVAP canister is saturated with water.
- Fuel level sensor and the circuit
- EVAP control system pressure sensor
- Refueling control valve
- ORVR system leaks


----------



## reyrey (Mar 31, 2005)

Puppetmaster said:


> From the FSM:
> 
> *Description:*
> This diagnosis detects leaks in the EVAP purge line using of vapor
> ...


Thank you for your help.

Rey


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

reyrey said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Rey


No problem, but I'm not gonna pretend like I know a whole lot... I just copied and pasted what I found in the 01 FSM for ya... hopefully it'll give ya some ideas of what to check. All the best.


----------

